# What's the point of posting fishing reports?



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought about this question last night at home while getting ready to go to sleep. Why do I post reports? The board has been so slow lately it seems. I know the weather has been terrible going on the last month but I KNOW that someone has to be catching fish... right???? 

Today with some downtime I went back and read my reports as well as Flannels and SMB's for the year since we fish together often. I was amazed at all the little details I had forgotten! At all the fish I caught I forgot about... and the ones my friends caught as well. Remember the time when (fill in the blank) that we floated the (fill in the blank) and caught (_) ???

So why post reports? The answer for me is for the memories. Yeah I could make my own blog somewhere and record the information the same way but what fun is that? Receiving feed back from members on things that could have been done differently is invaluable. We've all heard the line that it takes a village to raise a child... well I think it takes a lot of people who are much better at fishing than me to help me become better myself! 

So I encourage us all here in the SW... take some time. Post a report. Don't mention your body of water if you don't want to. Take some great pics. Make sure not to reveal any info that could be used against you in the future by the undesireables of our sport. Write about stuff so you remember. Pull up your report and show your spouse or your kids or your grandkids or your co workers. The memories you share could lead to a better future for our sport that we all love and enjoy.

Happy posting. And thanks for listening. 

ML


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Love it man. Even though I've only been here a year I often find myself looking back at posts and reliving some of our adventurers from last year and so far this year! Crazy how much information you can pick up when you spend time around anglers that take the time to realize each type of fishing has a science to it.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I like posting fishing reports as well but not a lot of people care what you're catching unless your in a river or creek catching smallmouth. I have caught a few SMB throughout the year but River fishing is not the best in my area at least to my experience. Not complaining but thats kinda why I don't post as often. Love the website and the information. I've got to see and talk to a lot of great fishermen on this forum and continue to come back.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like posting in the hopes that it will help others catch more fish. I don't post very often but when I fish erie if Im on fish I post close to where I caught fish the program I used and what lures was hot.
sherman


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Qoute: So I encourage us all here in the SW... take some time. Post a report. Don't mention your body of water if you don't want to. Take some great pics. Make sure not to reveal any info that could be used against you in the future by the undesireables of our sport. Write about stuff so you remember. Pull up your report and show your spouse or your kids or your grandkids or your co workers. The memories you share could lead to a better future for our sport that we all love and enjoy.

I know I will get slammed but, to Me a report should include facts that can assist a angler, like body of water, species, water condition, lure/bait selection, equipment used, rather then a well written dramatic story with little detail to aid others, although I enjoy reading most threads. For example I realize that most on this forum want to keep there fishing waters a secret and I understand that, but it urks Me that some will say I was fishing a certain river, without any info to a general area. Just My opinion


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I post in hopes that it might help someone else. I work so much in the summer that I only get to go maybe ever other weekend. By the time I get to fish again the pattern has changed, so why not help someone else .


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

So with my posts I dont mention specific waters but I try to distinguish between creeks, rivers, etc. For the most part what works in one spot will work in another. I think it's more important not to know where the fish came from but what brought that fish out! The things like temperature, water color/structure and lure selection/presentation are what have made me a better fisherman. I fish all over the place so I dont read too much into locations. Any post is a good post in my opinion. Whether it's full of useful information or just entertainment purpose they all have their place.... minus the trash talkers of the internet. And by the way TurtleJugger your posts are awesome! I may not respond often but they are great to read!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

TurtleJugger said:


> I like posting fishing reports as well but not a lot of people care what you're catching unless your in a river or creek catching smallmouth. I have caught a few SMB throughout the year but River fishing is not the best in my area at least to my experience. Not complaining but thats kinda why I don't post as often. Love the website and the information. I've got to see and talk to a lot of great fishermen on this forum and continue to come back.


Dude I love your reports!!! Wasn't it last year that you had a big thread on catching elusive turtles???? I'd love to read more of your adventures man.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Interesting ML.
I have been accused of writing "Hemingways" that's what one lurker has coined my reports.
So I did a test. I went on an outing and caught some nice lmb's and came home to write a report. Unlike 99% of my reports, I kept it short and sweet. No minutiae, just facts.
Now I'm not looking for praise or any kind of accolades but that short and sweet report had the fewest feedback of ANY report I've ever done on this forum. Truth be told, I really only made the report because the site had been do stale at that point.
I write reports because I enjoy the writing nearly as much as I enjoy the catching and the pleasure that comes with being out of doors.
You are right, gleaning info from old reports can be helpful for future trips.
I was thinking the exact same thing today as I was fishing...
What's the point?
Those of us that know, know.
Thanks for the great subject matter.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Me, well I have a problem. Most of the time during say an average week I've done the following. I'll be in the middle of reading a book about fishing or about rivers. I'll have checked the river level online a dozen times. I'll have sent and received a few dozen texts on fishing and talked about it with anyone who will listen. I belong to at least a dozen groups on facebook about fishing and have my fishing blog. And I'll have went fishing anywhere from one or two times to up to five or six times depending on weather, schedule and river levels. OGF is just another way to further my obsession.

I like reports that tell me something. Everyone looks at things differently. You ask twenty people to write a paragraph describing a dogwood tree in the backyard and you will get twenty different descriptions and some will be very different. And we can all learn from each other. You can be a rank beginner or a fishing genius like Salmonid and still learn from each other because fishing is such a broad subject. Either from the obvious things like this lure worked in this situation or more subtle things like Ya know I've read hundreds and hundreds of reports where people threw a pumpkinseed colored pluot in SW Ohio and caught a bunch of fish but have yet to read of anyone catching a 20 inch smallmouth on one.

And because everyone looks at everything differently I do want to read about how SMB or Coangler felt about how the sun came thru the trees and across the river, maybe next time I'll notice something I would have missed otherwise...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I like fishing, talking about fishing, thinking about fishing, dreaming of fishing and everything fishing.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> I know I will get slammed but, to Me a report should include facts that can assist a angler, like body of water, species, water condition, lure/bait selection, equipment used, rather then a well written dramatic story with little detail to aid others, although I enjoy reading most threads. For example I realize that most on this forum want to keep there fishing waters a secret and I understand that, but it urks Me that some will say I was fishing a certain river, without any info to a general area. Just My opinion


The whole location thing interests me a great deal. This is a sub forum for SW Ohio; so if someone makes a post that gives a date, lure information, water/weather conditions, and a description of the type of water fished why would any more information be expected? Reports usually get between 5 to 30 replies, but HUNDREDS of views. If people are getting out and catching nice fish I love to read those reports; but I guarantee they wouldn't be posting those reports if they said "I was fishing just North of Blank road on the Whitewater River" and saw a couple new people there next time they went back that wouldn't have been there if they hadn't posted a location in their report. Plenty of guys on here post enough info to find what area of what water they are fishing, but a lot don't, and that is perfectly okay.

I guess to me when you are being told water/weather conditions, lures used, fish targeted and in what type of body of water and already know that it is in SW Ohio a fairly specific location or even body of water is only is a small but valuable piece of the puzzle and understandably the most guarded. I realize not all posts give all of this information, but most posts do give some if not all. A lot even include a description of the exact spot a nice fish is pulled from or even pictures. If you are looking for more specific information then I guarantee reaching out to specific anglers here via other avenues than public posts would net you more information than not; we have a great group of amazingly knowledgeable anglers here in SW Ohio that are usually more than willing to give tips and pointers if they are confident you wont use that information to negatively affect their usual haunts.

You said that was just your opinion and that is also perfectly fine; this is my opinion of yours. I can understand why you would want this information, but this is why I think you shouldn't expect it here.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

co-angler said:


> Interesting ML.
> I have been accused of writing "Hemingways" that's what one lurker has coined my reports.


So, being compared to Hemingway is an insult?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I enjoy posting reports and reading others reports.
Kind of like watching a fishing show on TV.
SMB has a report of a float trip he did this weekend in extremely muddy, high, fast-moving water, and he was catching fish. I learned something.

I too agree that you need not give away your spots, but generalities help.

I like to hear reports about places close to home to see how others are doing, which allows me to plan accordingly.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> I know I will get slammed but, to Me a report should include facts that can assist a angler, like body of water, species, water condition, lure/bait selection, equipment used, rather then a well written dramatic story with little detail to aid others, although I enjoy reading most threads. For example I realize that most on this forum want to keep there fishing waters a secret and I understand that, but it urks Me that some will say I was fishing a certain river, without any info to a general area. Just My opinion


I like both types of reports. I think it's fun when someone takes you along on their journey for the day and you get to see the water from their perspective and experiences. I also like the reports that get into the nitty gritty of lure selection/presentation/specific gear/type of water for a specific time of year etc. 

I've been accused of being a fence rider, so there's that.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

I for one am new to this site and just started fishing last year and have moved up to kayak fishing when I can get out. I hit the forums on a cpl sites in the beginning to help get some advice and to help educate myself to what is working where i may fish. It has helped tremendously. I had 1 lonely LMB all year last year and a cpl channel cats. This year ! have landed over 20 LMB, 9 came in 2 outings at a little hidden pond I found on google earth that I thought I'd go check out. Thats not alot of bass to many but for me as a beginner that is a ton compared to last year. I try to post what I have caught, where I caught it, and what it was caught with. Kind of a pay it forward deal. That's why I post and why I appreciate those that do post. I have learned more from fishing reports than from any other part of the forums.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> So, being compared to Hemingway is an insult?


Comparable by length of reports and not comparison in quality Craw.
I'm quite sure this lurker has never read a Hemingway because he picked one up and said, " crap, I'm not reading that, that book is thick"!
Maybe Hemingway writes co-anglers?!
NAHHH!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I like to post what river Im fishing (not exact locations), lures, and what the water looks like because I know how tough river fishing can be for beginners. I like to help with my reports as much as possible. If Im fishing a pond, I'll usually only post a small story and not say what pond for obvious reasons. Those reports are more for bragging lol 

What I like to see in other reports is lure selection and what the water looks like where they were fishing. That usually gives you a general idea and you can carry that over to other rivers and have the same successes. I always wonder what body of water ML and flannel fish though since they never say lol. It's a fun mystery to think about


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I always wonder what body of water ML and flannel fish though since they never say lol. It's a fun mystery to think about


Those guys are weird. . I've often found them paddling together in small puddles just giggling and saying " We love Jackson" strange people I wouldn't worry much about where they fish I'd be more worried their behavior could be passed on to you like a contagion!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Puddle paddling pirates! Arrrrg


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Interesting ML.
> I have been accused of writing "Hemingways" that's what one lurker has coined my reports.
> So I did a test. I went on an outing and caught some nice lmb's and came home to write a report. Unlike 99% of my reports, I kept it short and sweet. No minutiae, just facts.
> Now I'm not looking for praise or any kind of accolades but that short and sweet report had the fewest feedback of ANY report I've ever done on this forum. Truth be told, I really only made the report because the site had been do stale at that point.
> ...


I'm with Tom 513 lol. You guys down there in SWO are so dramatic! Can also seem a bit contrived at times. Also looks like a bit of a mutual admiration society from the outside. Just sayin! Do as you will! We all have opinions. I'd hate to discourage anyone from posting in any manner they choose so just ignore me lol.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm with Tom 513 lol. You guys down there in SWO are so dramatic! Can also seem a bit contrived at times. Also looks like a bit of a mutual admiration society from the outside. Just sayin! Do as you will! We all have opinions. I'd hate to discourage anyone from posting in any manner they choose so just ignore me lol.


Just a question, when was the last time you posted a fishing report?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Just a question, when was the last time you posted a fishing report?


I know you aren't supposed to answer a question with a question, but what does it matter?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I know you aren't supposed to answer a question with a question, but what does it matter?


It doesn’t really matter at all, just curious. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a report by you.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Do as you will!


Cool, thanks man. I'm glad your cool with what we're doing. 

Thanks for all the insults too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> It doesn’t really matter at all, just curious. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a report by you.


I'm not sure I've ever posted a report. Reports of my trips have definitely been posted though. 93stratosfishnski talks enough for both of us. lol!

Now what you Will see me doing is talking about gear, techniques, troubleshooting boats/motors etc.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Cool, thanks man. I'm glad your cool with what we're doing.
> 
> Thanks for all the insults too.


Not sure what was so insulting about my post? What I've noticed about the SWO forum more so than any other is A: the same people posts to all the threads(mutual admiration society. Ok, that may be slightly insulting. SORRY!). And B: many of those same people try to post in the same style. Some pull it off better than others. No big deal. Keep at it. Hone your craft. Who cares what I think or anyone else for that matter?
I haven't said anything until now, and it's only because someone else shared similar feelings. I like people who aren't afraid to voice their opinions as unpopular as they know they are going to be. Have to respect that.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> those same people all try to post in the same style.


 Dude, Hemingway doesn't even post reports these days so I'm all for Co Angler copying his style!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Not sure what was so insulting about my post? What I've noticed about the SWO forum more so than any other is A: the same people posts to all the threads(mutual admiration society. Ok, that may be slightly insulting. SORRY!). And B: many of those same people try to post in the same style. Some pull it off better than others. No big deal. Keep at it. Hone your craft. Who cares what I think or anyone else for that matter?
> I haven't said anything until now, and it's only because someone else shared similar feelings. I like people who aren't afraid to voice their opinions as unpopular as they know they are going to be. Have to respect that.


Got it, my bad. I thought you were inferring that we were a bunch of dramatic contrived flatterers.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Dude, Hemingway doesn't even post reports these says so I'm all for Co Angler copying his style!


Me too! I get a kick out of em. The bottom line is I'm glad you guys are having fun and sharing your experiences. Keep it up! And the OP made me think about my lack of reports and my ability to go back and review. Although I take a lot of pictures while I'm out so thats how I reminisce. Blogging takes too much work.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Me too! I get a kick out of em. The bottom line is I'm glad you guys are having fun and sharing your experiences. Keep it up! And the OP made me think about my lack of reports and my ability to go back and review. Although I take a lot of pictures while I'm out so thats how I reminisce. Blogging takes too much work.


Post your photos! I'm sure lots of people would like to see them. No need to even write anything other than a word or two. I like seeing everyone's style or ways of sharing our obsession.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> Got it, my bad. I thought you were inferring that we were a bunch of dramatic contrived flatterers.


Taking someone for what they said? How dare you!

Congrats though bro. Have I told you lately how much I like your writing?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Got it, my bad. I thought you were inferring that we were a bunch of dramatic contrived flatterers.


Only in the kindest way possible! And also encouraged you to keep at it! lol.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Taking someone for what they said? How dare you!
> 
> Congrats though bro. Have I told you lately how much I like your writing?


LOL!

Thanks Flannel! I like your writing AND photography! You're having a great year too man!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Can also seem a bit contrived at times.





MassillonBuckeye said:


> And the OP made me think about my lack of reports and my ability to go back and review. Although I take a lot of pictures while I'm out so thats how I reminisce. Blogging takes too much work.












Get in the arena bro. Would love to hear a report & pix from you.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

<>--<


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Me too! I get a kick out of em. The bottom line is I'm glad you guys are having fun and sharing your experiences. Keep it up! And the OP made me think about my lack of reports and my ability to go back and review. Although I take a lot of pictures while I'm out so thats how I reminisce. Blogging takes too much work.


Hey MB that's awesome ! As the OP my whole purpose was to share why I like to post reports and get folks thinking. Mission accomplished. Look forward to seeing some reports and pics from you bro !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't necessarily think its a "mutual admiration society" .. when you see the same guys replying to certain posts, its nothing more than guys that have actually met up, and fished together. And befriended eachother over time. 
There's a ton of guys on here that are now friends because of OGF and fish on a regular basis together. Its really nothing more than that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Hey MB that's awesome ! As the OP my whole purpose was to share why I like to post reports and get folks thinking. Mission accomplished. Look forward to seeing some reports and pics from you bro !


Absolutely bud. Thanks for posting. All contributors, thanks for posting!! 

Lets see hmm.. Well, you guys like the smallmouths. Lemme see what I've got laying around....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Double post I guess I'll post some fish porn. Hang on.

Not me but partners(got it hungry for him) 21" smallie Saturday night.that was the biggest. Mixed bag of saugeye, white bass, crappie and bass. If you guys aren't night fishing for smallmouth, you are doing it wrong! Lol, how's my photography skills?? Trust me, you don't want to see his face! All the instagram filters in the world ain't helpin that! Hahahhahahaaaa


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> I don't necessarily think its a "mutual admiration society" .. when you see the same guys replying to certain posts, its nothing more than guys that have actually met up, and fished together. And befriended eachother over time.
> There's a ton of guys on here that are now friends because of OGF and fish on a regular basis together. Its really nothing more than that.


Absolutely. And I know how passionate people can be about fishing and the outdoors. The adventure, friendships, comradery and memories formed are what it's all about. Not many of us fish alone all the time by choice, but if we have to, we tell everyone about it  Don't get me wrong, I appreciate everyones input absolutely. I dunno, just poking a little fun. Jealous prolly. I truly apologize if anyone were to be offended by my comments. I can be pretty crass. I enjoy reading the posts too. They really take you there with them. The art of story telling. I'm not very good at it heh.
I'm fairly certain you guys don't all look like this guy:


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Double post I guess I'll post some fish porn. Hang on.
> 
> Not me but partners(got it hungry for him) 21" smallie Saturday night.that was the biggest. Mixed bag of saugeye, white bass, crappie and bass. If you guys aren't night fishing for smallmouth, you are doing it wrong! Lol, how's my photography skills?? Trust me, you don't want to see his face! All the instagram filters in the world ain't helpin that! Hahahhahahaaaa
> 
> View attachment 189885


Nice fish, but to be brutally honest the report seemed a bit forced. But that's just my opinion.

Gotta go, some lame-o just posted a report in the NW section I didn't like. (Our work is never done.)


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

*I really enjoy CO and the Stillwater Boys stuff but:

From Wikipedia...
Ernest Miller Hemingway* (July 21, 1899 – July 2, 1961) was an American author and journalist. His _economical _and _understated_ style had a strong influence on 20th century fiction. while his life of adventure and his public image influenced later generations.

economical and understated? The only SW guy that even comes close is TB. Co-angler and the Stillwater boys understated and economical? Yeah and I go night fishing with Halle Berry all the time...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> ...Co-angler and the Stillwater boys...


Co Angler I didn't know you were in a band! What instrument do you play?

The flute. It's the flute, isn't it?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Co Angler I didn't know you were in a band! What instrument do you play?
> 
> The flute. It's the flute, isn't it?



Doesn't surprise me but I peg him more for a dulcimer kinda guy. Catchy band name though.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Doesn't surprise me but I peg him more for a dulcimer kinda guy. Catchy band name though.


Nah. I see him as more of a Saxaphone prodigy. Cool Kat CA. Living the dream playing blues down in Memphis.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Nah. I see him as more of a Saxaphone prodigy. Cool Kat CA. Living the dream playing blues down in Memphis.


Nope, Flannel is right. Co-angler plays the flute.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't post much if at all anymore. to many people lurking but, when I did it was just cause I like to brag


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I enjoy the entertainment in a good report, fishing stories on-line waddya want? I get a lot of information from reports but mostly I like the entertainment…the experience, when you get down to it that’s the reason I like to fish.
I try to make my reports entertaining, some are more so than others; sometimes I’m in a creative mood, sometimes it’s just not flowing.
I’ll post what worked, what didn’t; what type of water conditions…etc. and the goofy stuff that happens along the way, what makes fishing fun.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Co Angler I didn't know you were in a band! What instrument do you play?
> 
> The flute. It's the flute, isn't it?


I'm not talented enough for the flute.
Nope, I'm the guy you see in the background sitting on a 5 gallon bucket playing the likes of the spoons, mouth harp or playing the jug...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> *I * Yeah and I go night fishing with Halle Berry all the time...[/QUOTE)
> 
> Is Halle Berry "code"for some New type of crank- bait or should I be reconsidering my choice of night time fishing partners ?
> I post most often in the fly fishing forum but always enjoy reading the post in this forum--- always entertaining.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I do it to brag some, I'd be lying to say differently. But I also report on smaller fish, especially if something I think about the catch is "important" enough to mention. I can ramble in a report so obviously a lot of small things are important to me.

On the other hand, I also share as a show of appreciation. Guys like Salmonid, 9left, OSG, SMBhooker, GarrettM, and quite a few more fellows I could list that have went way out if their way to help out a newb. I know a few years back when I first started trying for river bass, I was overwhelmed by the beast known as current. And still baffled more than I'd like to admit.

But I would like to think I have shown some improvement through advice via OGF as well as time on water. My reports and pictures are a sign of all the stuff pounded through my thick skull. A reward IMO to those who helped. 

I would also like to think that it doubles as a show of why greenhorns should stick with it, through all the lost lures and lost fish! Because eventually you will have something bite your hook if you listen to the guys on here well enough! Kinda like, if my dumb butt can do it, so can you!

I am guilty of not reporting as extensively as some on water conditions. Tell me I'm wrong and I won't argue but, IMO I just don't feel its as important at certain times. And anyways, the river can change conditions before you've had time to write it up. As long as you stick to basic idea of current seams and other structure, you'll find fish usually. Just gotta figure out what they want when they want it. 

I actually wrote a report last fall about how the pattern changed three times in three evening trips in a row with no change in water conditions in one specific spot. Fish are bi-polar, like pleasing a woman, they can't make up their minds about what they want.

All in my stupid opinion anyways.

Great topic Matt!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> *Yeah and I go night fishing with Halle Berry all the time...*


*

If you're out in the woods with Halle and you're fishing, well I'll stay PC on this and simply state we should immediately switch places!*


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I haven't been on the OGF a whole lot recently. I've read through this thread and have seen a lot of great responses. I'll try to make this short and sweet. 
OSG's response really rang true for me. I'm obsessed with fishing. This site just kind of fits in with that obsession. I think if anyone's 100% sole intention of being on this board is to help people, they would become quickly frustrated. I can't tell you the hundreds of times I've seen someone help someone else on here with valuable information, and the guy being helped can't even take 5 seconds to say thank you. That's usually not the case, but it happens fairly regularly. I really like helping people try to figure the puzzle out. I'm still working hard at it myself. If I'm honest, my motivation to post reports is not entirely altruistic. Here are the other (more selfish) reasons I post.
-It keeps a log of your trips. You can look back and relive them for information or just to remember a fun trip. 
-I like pretty much all the regular guys that post on here. 
-To brag (trying to be honest)
-I like putting the reports together (write up, pics, etc)
-The feedback you get on reports is always fun. Sometimes, you can really learn a lot by some of the responses. I can think of a lot of times when the feedback I've gotten has helped me as soon as the next trip. 

There are probably more reasons. I've rambled enough though.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> -The feedback you get on reports is always fun. Sometimes, you can really learn a lot by some of the responses. I can think of a lot of times when the feedback I've gotten has helped me as soon as the next



Great point! A lot o times I think of reports as just a start to a conversation about fishing. Who doesn't like to talk fishing?

All my smart a$$ comments aside, I've been thinking about this topic (thanks ML for starting the dialog). Many people have many different thing to contribute, that's what makes this site great. OSG and Salmonid are experts an can contribute expert advise, I can't do that, I do t have the knowledge or experience. Co-angler and SMB can tell a great story (and put up good fish) I love hearing their creative spin. ML is putting up some great fish lately, I love seeing them! It goes on and on. It makes this site amazing in my opinion.

That is all.


----------

